# HC4000 no power



## jesh (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I have had the Mitsubishi HC4000 for about 4 years now. It has been a lovely experience, and I am always impressed with the picture quality coming out of this thing.
However, I recently moved to a new place. On power up, the projector started making a rattling noise. I thought it was probably something in the fans. I disassembled the unit and pulled out a very thin piece of plastic maybe 1.5cm wide and 4cm long, very thin. Sure enough, it had been stuck in a fan. I couldn't tell where this plastic had come from.
I then reassembled the unit and plugged it back in. The power light flashed green and red, alternating between the two colors. The fans did not turn at all. There was no image shown at all, not even a black screen. I have taken the HC4000 apart and put it back together a couple times to make sure that everything was put back together securely. No luck. I also have left the unit unplugged for days before trying again. No luck.
I have spent hour upon hour scouring the internet for information that could help me with this problem.
I feel it is something stupid easy to fix, just a way to reset the computer or something. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The troubledhooting guide in the manual says

A Attach the Lamp cover

B Unplug the power / Contact your dealer

The piece of plastic you found may have been something telling the projector that the lamp cover door is ON ...


----------



## jesh (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe so, but I really doubt it. There is no evidence of anything being broken, anywhere! I am going to contact the dealer tomorrow and see what they say, although I suspect that it's going to cost money. :rolleyesno:


----------



## justinjames (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing like necro-ing a thread..... 

Hi there - I have the same projector and love it. We use it almost everyday. I'm fearless when it comes to tinkering and will keep a dollar in my pocket unless I have no choice. like the other guy suggested, the plastic intruder came from somewhere and it's maybe important to figure out where it originated from.... Might be important. So, depending on how much you like to tinker and ability/risk tolerance .... First I'd go over the projector looking for the home of the intruder... It's trivial if it was the switch for a properly seated cover. This prevents it firing up the lamp without the cover. If it is, I'd attempt to fix it or bypass it and call it a day, and proceed immediately to watching a movie! If I gave it a physical, and came up blank, next look at the lamp. It runs a diagnostic on start, so Is the lamp seated? If so, run a continuity test(a 5$ word for testing the resistance of the lamp). I think you will find the issue, and it will cost you only your time. I hope that helps.


----------

